# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  σοσ βοηθεια τραυματισμενο ζεβρακι!!!!!

## joel

γεια σας θα ηθελα επειγοντος την βοηθεια σας!!εχω 1 ζευγαρι ζεβρακια!τα αφησα σημερα σημερα στο δωματιο να ξεμουδιασουν και εκεινη πεταξε προς την μπαλοκονοπορτα και χτυπισε ελαφρα στο τζαμι..μετα καθοταν κατω αλλα δεν παταγε στα ποδια της.καθοταν με την κοιλια της κατω.μετα τα εβαλα στο κλουβι τους και παλι τα ιδια...οταν πεταγε να κατσει πανω σε καποιο κλαρακι εχανε την ισοροπια της και ετσι μετα απο ωρα αποφασισα να την βγαλω εξω να δω τι εχει...και ειδα οτι το 1 ποδαρακι τησς ηταν σπασμενο..μετα το εβαλα κοντα στο φως και ειδα οτι ειναι κατακοκκινο μεσα..οποτε μαλλον εσωτερικη αιμοραγια!εχω τρελαθει!!!τι θα γινει??θα την βγαλει μεχρι την δευτερα να την παω σε πτηνιατρο??μηπως να της βαλω εγω ναρθικα και να την αφησω να γινει καλα μονη της??σας παρακαλω ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## joel

ΣΟΣ

----------


## tasrek

Δες αυτά τα θέματα που έχουν προκύψει κατά καιρούς σε άλλα παιδιά. Καλύτερα θα είναι να επισκεφτείς έναν γιατρό. Είναι σίγουρα σπασμένο ή μήπως είναι απλά πρησμένο; Ότι υπάρχει αιμάτωμα δεν χρειάζεται να στο πω το είδες και μόνος σου. 

Αν έχεις μια αντιβίωση ευρέος φάσματος δώσε της στο νερό μήπως και καταφέρεις και αναστείλεις την πιθανότητα σηψαιμίας. Δεν είναι θεραπευτική λύση αλλά ίσως αποδώσει μέχρι να επισκεφτείς έναν κτηνίατρο. Επίσης να του παρέχεις τροφή και νερό στον πάτο του κλουβιού γιατί με αυτό το πόδι είναι δύσκολο να στηρίζεται στα κλαριά και θα κουραστεί γρήγορα.

Παρατήρησέ το εάν τρώει και πίνει νερό διότι θα χρειαστεί όλες του τις δυνάμεις για να αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημα αυτό. 

Ο γιατρός θα εντοπίσει το πρόβλημα και θα σου προτείνει την σωστή λύση για την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος. (θυμήσου η αντιβίωση που σου προτείνω δεν είναι η λύση είναι προσωρινό ημίμετρο. 

Εύχομαι καλή τύχη.

viewtopic.php?f=67&t=2707&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

viewtopic.php?f=67&t=2463

viewtopic.php?f=67&t=678

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=2846

----------


## joel

ειναι και σπασμενο και πρισμενο...εχω βαλει και φωτος της..αν εχετε καποιον καλο πτηνιατρο να προτεινετε κοντα στην καλλιθεα 'η εστω κοντα με συγγινωνια για να παω παρακαλω να το πειτε..δεν θελώ να παω στα τυφλα σε καποιον αγνωστο....

----------


## Windsa

Νομίζω ο κ. Ακρίβως δέχεται τα επείγοντα...πάρε του τηλέφωνο.

----------


## joel

πηρα τηλ μου ειπε οτι αφου δεν εχει αιματα και πληγη δεν χρειαζεται αντιβιοση.μου ειπε οτι αν εχω την ψυχραιμια μονη μου να κοψω και να βαλω το καλαμακι ως ναρθικα αλλιως να παω απο εκει.το εκανα ηδη να του βαλω τον ναρθικα..τωρα τι να κανω?να το παω ακι στον κτηνιατρο?η αλιθεια ειναι οτι αυτη την στιγμη δεν εχω τα ευκαιρα 45€ που χρειαζονται..ποσο μαλλον αν το μονο που μπορει να κανει ειναι αυτο που εκανα και εγω..ρωτισα σχετικα στο αν χρειαζοταν τιποτα αλλο και μου ειπε οχι..βεβαια θα ηθελα να παρω τηλ και σε αλλον κτηνιατρο να δω τι θα μου πει..εσεις τι λετε?  ::  και στις φωτο που βλεπετε τι λετε?να θελει κτηνιατρο 'η θα φτιαξει με τον ναρθηκα??

----------


## tasrek

Κάνε υπομονή μέχρι και αύριο. Ένα υγιές πόδι είναι ροζ ή έστω κόκκινο. Αν αρχίζει να μελανιάζει σημαίνει ότι αρχίζουν να νεκρώνουν οι ιστοί. Προσωπικώς θα σου πρότεινα να πας σε δεύτερο κτηνίατρο. Είμαι εξαιρετικά αντίθετος στις διαγνώσεις από τηλεφώνου. Δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά!  ::  

Δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω κάποιον πτηνίατρο στην περιοχή σου. Ψάξε στο internet ίσως κατεφέρεις να βρεις μέσω του Χρυσού Οδηγού.

----------


## Windsa

Πάρε και στον Κ. Δημητριάδη να ρωτήσεις.

Εμένα δεν μου άρεσαν προσωπικά τα πόδια του πουλιού. Δεν μου  φαίνεται υγιής. Εκτός αν είναι απλά πολυ βρόμικα.
Χορήγησε ασβέστιο για 5-7 ημέρες τώρα. 

Αν έχεις βάλει σωστά το καλαμάκι και δεν θα κουνηθεί τότε ίσως καλα είσαι για τωρα. 
Ώμος χρειάζεται παρακολούθηση...και αν θα πρηστεί πολύ το ποδι πρέπει να το πας γτον γιατρό πιστεύω.

----------


## joel

στις φωτο για να βοηθεισο το προβλημα ειναι στο ισιο μερος.εκει ειναι το σπασιμο.οχι στην πατουσα..και το βλεπω που πεταει απο δω και απο εκει και ειναι δραστιριο ομως βλεπω οτι λαχανιαζει..και ειναι κοκκινο το αιμα οχι μαυρο..δεν ξερω λεω να το αφησω 1-2 μερες και αν δω οτι δεν καλυτερευει τοτε θα το παω..

----------


## Windsa

...ειναι πολύ 1-2 μέρες...αν θα χειροτερέψει αύριο το πρωί θα χρειαστεί γιατρό. Στα πουλιά ο μεταβολισμός εναι πολυ γρήγορος και ασθένιες η μολύνσεις δεν θα περιμένουν πολύ.

----------


## Antigoni87

Δυστυχώς άργησα να δω το θέμα, έχεις πμ, για τη γιατρό στην Αγ. Παρασκευή που μου πήρε 20 ευρώ για το άσχημο ποδαράκι του Σωπέν! Υπάρχει καμιά εξέλιξη;

----------


## joel

ναι το πηρα!ευχαριστω πολυ!κοιτα της εχω βαλει ναρθηκα και εδω και 2 μερες ολα στασιμα...ειναι υπερκινιτικη πηδαει απο δω και αποκει κελαειδαει το ωραδυ κοιμουνται στην φωλια τρωει πινει ολα οκ!τσεκαρω και το ποδδι να δω μηπως πριστει αλλα τιποτα..αυριο 8α ανοιξω τον ναρθηκα να δω αν εχει γινει τιποτα που να μην φενεται και αυριο θα παρω την γιατρο!ευχαρσιτω πολυ!  ::

----------


## joel

λοιπον ολα καλα για την σενια μου!!ευτυχως στεκεται μ ια χαρα στα ποδαρακια της και το ενα το εχω ακομα με τον ναρθηκα!δεν χρειαστικε να το παω σε γιατρο!του εβαλα το ναρθηκα και τωρα το παταει και στεκεται μια χαρα!!ευχαριστω πολυ!!  ::

----------


## tasrek

Κάποια στιγμή θα χρειαστεί να τον βγάλεις τον νάρθηκα γιατί αποτελεί ξένο σώμα και εστία μολυνσεων. Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση να δέσει το ποδαράκι του πριν το αφαιρέσεις.

----------


## joel

ναι το ξερω..ο πτηνιατρος ειπε να τον αφησω 3 βδομαδες..

----------

